# 1.5x for Memorial and July 4th?



## Cal (May 22, 2020)

No one seems to know at my store. Are they still doing 1.5x holiday pay for Memorial and Independence? I assume it hasn't changed, but I just wanted to make sure.  

TIA


----------



## JohnSith373 (May 22, 2020)

Cal said:


> No one seems to know at my store. Are they still doing 1.5x holiday pay for Memorial and Independence? I assume it hasn't changed, but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> TIA


Yes, still time and half (1.5x) on those days if you work. If you are not working, you don't get holiday pay for Memorial and Independence.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 23, 2020)

I picked up another shift on Memorial Day knowing it would be 1.5X though Target never seems to share that info with anyone.

I have also noticed working on the actual holidays the stores are only busy until about 2 or so.


----------



## allnew2 (May 23, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Yes, still time and half (1.5x) on those days if you work. If you are not working, you don't get holiday pay for Memorial and Independence.


Unless you are a Tl and then you do get paid even if you don’t work.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 23, 2020)

Do we get time and a half plus the $2 hazard pay for Memorial Day? That with my raise could be a real ghos check.


----------



## Anelmi (May 23, 2020)

I think it's 1.5 on your regular pay rate and then the $2 is it's own sum.

But Target calculates it as separate line items.

So if your base was $13.25, it would be: 
$13.25 x 8
$6.625 x 8
$2 x 8


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> Do we get time and a half plus the $2 hazard pay for Memorial Day? That with my raise could be a real ghos check.


yes, so that $2.00 differential pay at 1.5 times = $3.00 per hour


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 23, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> yes, so that $2.00 differential pay at 1.5 times = $3.00 per hour


The differential pay does not get 1.5


----------



## YugTegrat (May 23, 2020)

Are you sure? You receive an extra dollar on your OT rate because of the $2 differential.

Regarding pay for holidays, I'm a TM and I've had 8 hours of time "worked" show up in myTime on holidays later in the week, meaning I hadn't worked them yet and still received pay as though I did.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 23, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> Are you sure? You receive an extra dollar on your OT rate because of the $2 differential.
> 
> Regarding pay for holidays, I'm a TM and I've had 8 hours of time "worked" show up in myTime on holidays later in the week, meaning I hadn't worked them yet and still received pay as though I did.



TMs who have enough average hours to qualify get paid 8 hours each for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## SigningLady (May 23, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> Are you sure? You receive an extra dollar on your OT rate because of the $2 differential.
> 
> Regarding pay for holidays, I'm a TM and I've had 8 hours of time "worked" show up in myTime on holidays later in the week, meaning I hadn't worked them yet and still received pay as though I did.



TMs can earn the holiday pay as well, I think it just depends how many hours you average in the year. If it's full-time hours, you get the holiday pay, up to 8 hours for Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas Day, and New Year's Day. I am only a TM but have been paid for all of these holidays for years.

And, yes, the hazard pay gets factored in for time and a half. It shows up in your time and a half hourly wage on your paycheck, not with the hazard pay. Almost missed it when I had OT in March! But it was definitely there.


----------



## Greenandred (May 23, 2020)

You have to be a TL or higher to get paid for all holidays whether you work them or not. Only full-time TM’s get paid for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 23, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> Are you sure? You receive an extra dollar on your OT rate because of the $2 differential.
> 
> Regarding pay for holidays, I'm a TM and I've had 8 hours of time "worked" show up in myTime on holidays later in the week, meaning I hadn't worked them yet and still received pay as though I did.


I may be wrong but i thought holiday premium was just on your base rate


----------



## SigningLady (May 23, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> You have to be a TL or higher to get paid for all holiday. Only full-time TM’s get paid for Thanksgiving and Christma.



Inaccurate. I am not a TL or higher and I DO get paid for all those holidays as long as I work either the day before, the day of, or the day after. I average full-time hours, always have.

Thanksgiving & Christmas are the only two paid DAYS OFF all eligible TMs receive regardless of what days you work that week.


----------



## sfslackey (May 23, 2020)

Great. Monday is one of my days off this week. Thanks target.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 23, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I may be wrong but i thought holiday premium was just on your base rate


Wouldn’t you get time and a half for regular rate and then get the $2 per hour also. For an 8 hour shift would you get time and half at regular rate and extra $16 for the $2 per hour.


----------



## checklane01 (May 24, 2020)

To clarify: Target *does not* calculate the extra $2 in the time and a half or "Holiday Premium" calculation. "Holiday Premium" is 1.5x your Regular rate and will display as such on your pay stub. The extra $2 is calculated for all hours worked in a pay period, it is a separate line item. No matter what rate you worked the hours at, they qualify for the hazard pay, as long as they were *worked *hours.


----------



## checklane01 (May 24, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> TMs can earn the holiday pay as well, I think it just depends how many hours you average in the year. If it's full-time hours, you get the holiday pay, up to 8 hours for Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas Day, and New Year's Day. I am only a TM but have been paid for all of these holidays for years.


Ummm... interesting. Do you live in San Francisco? lol These are screenshots from the MN Time Off Guide for Non-Exempt TMs, but it says it applies to all stores unless noted.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 24, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Unless you are a Tl and then you do get paid even if you don’t work.


Or work in the dc.


----------



## SigningLady (May 24, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> Ummm... interesting. Do you live in San Francisco? lol These are screenshots from the MN Time Off Guide for Non-Exempt TMs, but it says it applies to all stores unless noted.
> View attachment 10489View attachment 10490



I am in MN. I am considered full-time and average well above 30 hours/wk. It does say that TMs who meet that criteria are eligible for holiday pay for Thanksgiving & Christmas after six months of service and then reassessed (well, technically this says "reassed" 🤣) after twelve months. To me, that sounds like there's some room to get holiday pay for the other holidays too. Not sure how they'd determine that though. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## checklane01 (May 24, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> I am in MN. I am considered full-time and average well above 30 hours/wk. It does say that TMs who meet that criteria are eligible for holiday pay for Thanksgiving & Christmas after six months of service and then reassessed (well, technically this says "reassed" 🤣) after twelve months. To me, that sounds like there's some room to get holiday pay for the other holidays too. Not sure how they'd determine that though. 🤷🏻‍♀️


I believe the whole reassessed part is kinda like the other average hour required benefits, where if you’re eligible in the enrollment period, this case after six months of service, you receive it for a year, even if you go under the eligibility requirements. It’s possible the city you live in has an ordinance regarding paid holidays. Or maybe you’re secretly coded as a TL 😧


----------



## SigningLady (May 24, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> I believe the whole reassessed part is kinda like the other average hour required benefits, where if you’re eligible in the enrollment period, this case after six months of service, you receive it for a year, even if you go under the eligibility requirements. It’s possible the city you live in has an ordinance regarding paid holidays. Or maybe you’re secretly coded as a TL 😧



Yeah, but then I'd be getting paid hourly like one too and I'm not. 🤣


----------



## Bosch (May 25, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> You have to be a TL or higher to get paid for all holidays whether you work them or not. Only full-time TM’s get paid for Thanksgiving and Christmas.



Nope. Sorry I have worked basically full time for the last several years and gotten paid for every Monday holiday even though I don't work on Mondays. Average hours 39.4. I keep trying to roll that back but idiots can't get it done.


----------



## Greenandred (May 26, 2020)

That’s great that your getting paid for it but unless your a TL your not supposed to. Someone must have keyed in an incorrect job code. my average is around 38 and I only get holiday pay for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Obviously time and a half is for everyon who works the day.


----------



## Kvothe (May 26, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> That’s great that your getting paid for it but unless your a TL your not supposed to. Someone must have keyed in an incorrect job code. my average is around 38 and I only get holiday pay for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Obviously time and a half is for everyon who works the day.


I only get Thanksgiving and Christmas also, but I've only been at Target for 2 years. Could TMs get additional paid holidays the longer you stay with Target?


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 3, 2020)

IMHO Target's tiered benefits packages and eligibility requirements are a bit confuzzled.  I don't know if it's a majority, but a very large number of store TMs don't meet the 29.5 hours/week average over the previous 12 months and therefore receive no holiday pay.

Corporate or DC TMs:  *six (6) paid holidays*.
Store-level ETLs & TLs: *six (6) paid holidays*.
Some store-level TMs:  *two (2) paid holidays*.
Many store-level TMs : *zero (0) paid holidays*.

Is this a fairly accurate summary of the tiered eligibility for vacation pay?


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 10, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Unless you are a Tl and then you do get paid even if you don’t work.



Same for full-time TM's. I have worked 8 hour shifts on holidays and gotten paid for 20 hours as a TM. (8*1.5+8=20)



Greenandred said:


> You have to be a TL or higher to get paid for all holidays whether you work them or not. Only full-time TM’s get paid for Thanksgiving and Christmas.



I definitely have gotten paid 8 extra hours for a lot more than those two days.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Same for full-time TM's. I have worked 8 hour shifts on holidays and gotten paid for 20 hours as a TM. (8*1.5+8=20)
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely have gotten paid 8 extra hours for a lot more than those two days.


Memorial, 4th of July , thanksgiving and Christmas. 
However I was saying that even if I didn’t work them I would still get paid for it because Tl get paid for all holidays even if the don’t work.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 11, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Memorial, 4th of July , thanksgiving and Christmas.However I was saying that even if I didn’t work them I would still get paid for it because Tl get paid for all holidays even if the don’t work.


 TLs get six paid holidays, the only holidays which Target observes.

For pay purposes, Target doesn't recognize some legal holidays which are paid holidays for other businesses.  Martin Luther King Jr. Day, President's Day, Veterans Day and Columbus Day (aka Aboriginal Peoples Day) are excluded from holiday pay, not to mention Groundhog Day, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Good Friday, Father's Day, Mother's Day, Halloween, and Boxing Day.


----------

